# Maybe some rp, maybe not



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry for posting this here, but I really need someone to vent to. Maybe the friendship will go on and do some rp/erp, but who knows? I mainly use discord. Also, if you could tell me your time zone, and age, just so that I'm sure I can do anything. 
Again, sorry for posting this here, it's the only community I have right now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2017)

Bjorn Potato said:


> Sorry for posting this here, but I really need someone to vent to. Maybe the friendship will go on and do some rp/erp, but who knows? I mainly use discord. Also, if you could tell me your time zone, and age, just so that I'm sure I can do anything.
> Again, sorry for posting this here, it's the only community I have right now.


You kinda unfriended me on discord after I left your server, so..........


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 22, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You kinda unfriended me on discord after I left your server, so..........


the thing is, i break friendships really quickly, and what i mean by that is, if there isn't something we do in common or if there ever is one time you start getting bored/busy, I see that, and I stop prioritising you to talk to, and then I just forget talking to you. sorry


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2017)

Bjorn Potato said:


> the thing is, i break friendships really quickly, and what i mean by that is, if there isn't something we do in common or if there ever is one time you start getting bored/busy, I see that, and I stop prioritising you to talk to, and then I just forget talking to you. sorry


If you break relationships that easily and out of those kinds of reasons, I'm afraid not many people would wanna talk to you in return, let alone be your friends.
When you think you've known soneone very well, and you're certain that you and they have nothing in common, you may be surprised. Too bad, though, you've already left them.


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 22, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> If you break relationships that easily and out of those kinds of reasons, I'm afraid not many people would wanna talk to you in return, let alone be your friends.
> When you think you've known soneone very well, and you're certain that you and they have nothing in common, you may be surprised. Too bad, though, you've already left them.


Actually, not that many peeps are into what I like. I know 1 guy that likes doing stuff that I do, but that's it. If you want, prove me wrong. you can send another request.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2017)

Bjorn Potato said:


> Actually, not that many peeps are into what I like. I know 1 guy that likes doing stuff that I do, but that's it. If you want, prove me wrong. you can send another request.


Yeeeeeaaaaah I'm not sure about that. With how busy irl and inactive on discord I can be, you'll probably just leave again.


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 22, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaah I'm not sure about that. With how busy irl and inactive on discord I can be, you'll probably just leave again.


Busy irl, huh? Was talking about the other person, because the days don't seem that long to me and I'm actually active more than you think. was gonna say to ask C4theSlime, but he hasn't been saying anything on the server. oh well, he could ask someone who is on the server, like scarlet, or cecil, or dan/danny, or a couple more. Believe me, I don't have a real life.


----------

